# value of bow



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to be purchasing a new compound bow this spring and was trying to find out an estimated value of my current bow. It is an older one, a Browning Arrohunter, right handed. Thanks for any number(s) you guys can throw out.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If a bow is more than a couple of years old it is hard to get any money out of them. What I do I do when I get a new bow is tune the old one up, make sure everything is good to go and find a kid that wants a bow.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I generally look at on=line auctions to figure a price. I did not find anything listed for your bow. Did a google search and found one left=handed yhat sold for $50 with accessories. There was also another web-site that listed it as an antique. Resale on a bow more than 4 or 5 years old is difficult, especially if it is not one of the elite brands. I like the idea of giving it to a kid. If you have a lot of good memories with it, clean it up and hang it on the wall. Every time you see it good memories will come back. That is why I have my large deer mounted.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

two words: bowfishing setup


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a trade in your clunker for a new bow! WOW, some oldies but goldies are out there. A bow with a magnesium riser and plastic wheels, steel cables, no cut out on the riser, 30 percent letoff, non parallel limbs, heavy bow, a very long ata, and of course the tear drop that kept popping off. The string materal was of Dacron, and the bow was very slow compared to todays bow. Do you remember the 4 wheelers, how about the six wheelers, people are still shooting them.


----------

